# Mphil Prospects After BDS?



## Sam33n (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi, I just wanted to know whether you can do Mphil in basic medical subjects, anatomy, physiology, histelogy etc, after BDS or are BDs students only eligible for postgraduate in dental subjects... Also any postgraduate options other than clinical practice/ FCPS?


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Yea i think you can go for MPhil...a lot doctors teaching in med colleges have done MPhil after MBBS... you see can that in there prospectuses..idk bout BDS...


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Sam33n said:


> Hi, I just wanted to know whether you can do Mphil in basic medical subjects, anatomy, physiology, histelogy etc, after BDS or are BDs students only eligible for postgraduate in dental subjects... Also any postgraduate options other than clinical practice/ FCPS?


MDS and teaching dental subjects


----------

